
Modern Dating: Excuses Incubator - jonobird1
https://medium.com/the-bird-nest/modern-dating-excuses-incubator-738ae4edc1b8
======
tenebrity
The last line reminds me of a poem I once read by Ronnie D. Laing:

They are playing a game.

They are playing at not

playing a game.

If I show them I see they are, I

shall break the rules and they will punish me.

I must play their game, of not seeing I see the game.

~~~
jonobird1
Ha I love this. Great and accurate poem.

